# Sticky  deer proccessing



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

this is the best video on deboning deer I have found , 11minutes 35 seconds and he goes over each cut a few times

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMx0JMOv5WI[/ame]

I was telling my brother and cousin about this video , and his other video where he debones in 6 minutes ,being that there is always a health competition between us , well they decided I should also be able to do this in 6 minutes, I protested that it took him 11minutes 35 seconds to explain it 

so they decided to give me a little more time , and they hung the deer up in the garage , but it wasn't skinned 

well with the timer on 17minutes 41 seconds from unuskinned hanging to all the meat on the table just like the video 

fairly sure I could break 10 if I didn't have to skin first 

it was all finished , rinsed , trimmed and ground and we were cleaned up in just under an hour

they get to trim rinse and grind , I get it on the table


----------



## JoePa

Thanks Pete - I see were more and more guys are now deboning their deer - years ago we were cutting through a lot more bone - I remember cutting steaks leaving a round piece of bone in them - I guess now with CWD around they tell us not to cut the bone - which I kinda find confusing - they tell us that they don't think humans can get CWD but then turn around and tell us now not to cut the bones - I hope they know what they are talking about - I know that people can get mad cow disease with is a lot like CWD -


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

we use mostly ground so this works well for us , not sure if they really have the cwd thing all figured out but we have known it was present in Wisconsin since about 2001 and the number of cruchfield Jacobs disease cases hasn't gone up any , Colorado has apparently had it 30-40 years


----------



## brownegg

Yep, nice video....we do the same only we take longer and remove all silver skin and tallow before it becomes meat....some folks cut up deer in a mere couple hours...however..I'm not eating that venzun....mine is worthy of being called gourmet ...LOL...Grandma was Indian and always called it venzun. just sayin.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

we used to spend a lot more time removing silver skin , but we found that almost all of it stays in the grinder wrapped around the cutter 

the tallow we do remove most of

this was my cousins deer we did , he lives alone and eats a lot of hamburger helper , but with venison , he is not all that picky


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

time to bring this one back to the top , deer season running in several states and WI opening Saturday morning


----------



## Chew

I shot 2 doe during texas archery season. The wife and I had fun working together on burger, snack sticks, sausage, steaks, etc.

Just shot another one that's still on ice. We love deer season!


----------



## GTX63

Tis the season!


----------



## Fishindude

Nice work !
We butchered three Saturday.


----------



## Chew

Made deer burger today. 4 to 1 ratio with venison to beef fat.


----------



## Fishindude

Tried beef fat, pork trimmings, etc. and quit adding fat to deer burger a long time ago.
I think it's a lot better just ground plain.

Heck, the yuppies would pay $15 per pound if they could get ground beef that was as lean and red as plain ground venison.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

adding the gutless method also , I was just talking with my uncle in GA last night as he was driving home form his central GA hunt back to south GA about processing deer so I figured while I was posting videos for him I would update this also and sticky it.

he got a nice buck and was very excited he came to hunting in his 40s and it was his first buck

I have used the gutless method on a couple road kill deer , if your not sure if the gut is busted , better to not even expose it


----------

